# Hello



## RED-STAR (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello,

Looks like a good spot with lots of good info.

Red Star


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*RED-STAR* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome redstar! Yeah you will find this forum and people to be very helpful..check out the stickys


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 3, 2012)

welcome to the board red-star


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the board. Im new here as well.


----------



## brazey (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## lisarox (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## RED-STAR (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Red Star


----------



## windjam (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  In deed, we have a ton of great info here.


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 7, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome...........


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome To IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome


----------

